# Newbie Question



## JohnLWebb (Apr 29, 2009)

If I do this;

home0# pkg_add -r cups

and get the following;

```
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/cups.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'cups-1.3.9' requires 'tiff-3.8.2_2', but 'tiff-3.8.2_3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'cups-1.3.9' requires 'ghostscript8-8.62_5', but 'ghostscript8-8.64_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'cups-1.3.9' requires 'libgpg-error-1.6_1', but 'libgpg-error-1.7' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'cups-1.3.9' requires 'libgcrypt-1.4.1_1', but 'libgcrypt-1.4.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'cups-1.3.9' requires 'gnutls-2.4.2_1', but 'gnutls-2.6.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'cups-1.3.9' requires 'cups-base-1.3.9_2', but 'cups-base-1.3.9_3' is installed

======================================================================

CUPS is now installed.

Please read the documentation in %%PREFIX%%/share/doc/cups/ for information
on how to set up your printer to use CUPS. Basic template configuration files
have been installed in %%PREFIX%%/etc/cups/

======================================================================
```

Do I need to uninstall the new packages and install the older specified one to get CUPS (or any other app with the same situation) to work?




Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2009)

It means you're probably mixing ports and packages. Your ports are more up to date then the package you're installing.

It's only a warning though. Looking at the versions it's only some minor differences and it'll probably work fine.


----------

